#ubuntu-cm 2011-01-10
<wang> septox: bonjour !!!
<septox> bjr
#ubuntu-cm 2011-01-11
<septox> sovo: hi
<sovo> septox: hi
<sovo> koman tu vas ?
<septox> on va dire "bien"
<sovo> humm
<sovo> ca veux dire que c pas trop ca alors
<qwebirc98487> hi
<qwebirc98487> septox here
<qwebirc98487> ongolaBoy sovo ping
<sovo> qwebirc98487: ping ok
<ongolaBoy> hi
<ongolaBoy> septox sur le webchat :) . Qu'est-ce qui t'arrive noon ??
<sovo> ongolaBoy: je crois que c le passage au mode 3g
<qwebirc98487> yep la config du phone
<ongolaBoy> ok
<qwebirc98487> so
<ongolaBoy> brice tu as la parole
<qwebirc98487> on discute ici ou bien ?
 * ongolaBoy n'y voit pas d'inconvénient... sovo tu en penses quoi ?
<sovo> ok
<sovo> no pb
<sovo> bon coe je disais
<sovo> je pense que nous devons accelerer les choses avec le partenariat
<sovo> car les besoins et fond se font resentir
<sovo> j'ai trouve tres interessante l'idee de qwebirc98487
<ongolaBoy> quelle idée ?
<qwebirc98487> celle du mail je suppose
<ongolaBoy> ok... je (re)checke rapidement
<sovo> yep
<ongolaBoy> le prix de 500 là c'est pour faire quoi exactement ?
<ongolaBoy> conseiller celui qui vient d'acheter un poste ou bien ?
<sovo> no
<sovo> je crois que c pour tt ceux qui veulent assister
<sovo> ou bien ?
<ongolaBoy> bon.. en fait le membre ubuntu-cm est comme le technicien du support quoi
<qwebirc98487> justemnt il fallait bien commencerf avec un prfix
<sovo> mais la il se pose un probleme
<qwebirc98487> je pensais a ce prix par machine
<sovo> deja le prix (trop bas je trouve)
<ongolaBoy> 500 frs en tout cas est un bon prix *psychologique* et tactique quel que soit ce que vous voulez faire
<sovo> ou ca ce passe ?? la salle et (eventuellement les machines) seront donnees par TEG ou ubuntu-cm ?
<ongolaBoy> sovo: non, ça serait à TEG d'assurer la logistique
<sovo> ok
<ongolaBoy> au lieu de le voir par machine, ce prix devrait plutôt désigner le *conseil* d'un 'expert' on va dire ...
<ongolaBoy> 500 fr pour 20 minutes de conseil
<sovo> humm
<sovo> la ca voudrais dire que ca ne se passera pas forcement dans une salle ?
<ongolaBoy> non, non laissez tomber ce que je viens de dire
<sovo> ok, justement
<ongolaBoy> c'est mieux ainsi: à chaque achat, tu peux bénéficier du conseil d'un membre ubuntu-cm et éventuellement d'une petite aide pour des besoins divers
<ongolaBoy> et il faudrait fixer un jour (ou deux) dans la semaine où le (ou les) membre ubuntu-cm seront au magasin
<sovo> moi je voyais un truc du genre : sceance de travail 1h-2h maxi, ou chaq participant viens avec ca machine ou une prete par teg pour l'occasion. un peut coe une formation
<ongolaBoy> car on ne peut pas mobiliser quelqu'un pour ce genre de choses tout le temps. mieux TEG indique aux clients les jours où ils peuvent bénéficier de l'aide de al communauté ubuntu-cm
<sovo> et si qlq veux un coup de main particulier (a domicile, les prix sont different)
<ongolaBoy> sovo: attention aux trucs à domicile facturés !!! n'importe qui va se présenter comme étant d'ubuntu-cm et facturer des trucs sans rien dire
<sovo> pour eviter ca voila un truc
<qwebirc98487> sorry prf le silence mes doigts st geles
<sovo> lorsque le particulier sollite l'aide, c'est le board qui negocie le prix
 * ongolaBoy revient dans 5 minute
<sovo> et propose selon la disponibilite a un membre de s'y rendre
<qwebirc98487> man on n propose rien a domicile pr un debut
<qwebirc98487> tu bringues ta machine on arrange et parfois il v falloir telecharger des paquets
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> focalisons nous d'abord sur une aide qu'on pourrait apporter en magasin à un jour qu'on aura fixé
<qwebirc98487> sinon sera vite surcharger
<qwebirc98487> .
<ongolaBoy> le personnel de TEG et les clients sauront quels jours et heure , nous serons là
<ongolaBoy> et nous à notre niveau, on pourrait éventuellement faire les rotations en fonction de ceux des gars qui sont dispo
<ongolaBoy> s'il faut donner un rendez-vous à chaque client, je ne pense pas que ça pourra tenir la route . même si c'est en magasin
<ongolaBoy> .
<qwebirc98487> il ne faut pas forget que ns ne sommes pas nombreux a dla
<ongolaBoy> ça serait d'ailleurs l'occasion de leur demander si une personne peut également être présente lors des foire, sorties qu'ils auront
<ongolaBoy> mais je me dis aussi que le mieux serait tout compte fait d'avoir quelqu'un du personnel que la communauté formerait égalment à ces moments là
<qwebirc98487> donc on les pts ? on go les voir qd ?
<ongolaBoy> former, c'est trop dire mais en fait donner des conseils, recommandations...
<ongolaBoy> pourquoi pas d'ici la fin de ce mois ?
<sovo> .
<sovo> qwebirc98487: tu as deja pris contact avec eux ??
<sovo> pour voir si leur proposition tien tjrs
<ongolaBoy> il a le contact de quelqu'un d'après son mail
<sovo> et aussi si notre idee les arranges ?
<qwebirc98487> non pas encore en 2011
<qwebirc98487> je vais les call d ici la fin de la semaine
<sovo> ok
<ongolaBoy> ok
<ongolaBoy> qwebirc98487: si tu veux, je peux write par mail, les quelques idées que j'ai émises ici
<sovo> ongolaBoy: +1
<ongolaBoy> bon. je le ferais dans la nuit donc en principe
<sovo> ok
<sovo> aussi les autres ?
<sovo> julius me disais que l'on pourrais profiter de son contact a cotco
<qwebirc98487> ok
<qwebirc98487> cotco ? pr partenariat ?
<sovo> oui
<ongolaBoy> dans quel sens ?
<sovo> il me disait que cotco
<sovo> met en reserve plusieurs qlq millions pour soutenir les actions pour les NTIC au cameroun
<sovo> c dans le cadre de leur JPO qu'il a pris contact avec eux
<sovo> et a nouer qlq relation
<ongolaBoy> ok, il faudrait donc voir s'ils demandent un intermédiaire officiel
<ongolaBoy> parce que c'est souvent le cas s'ils veulent assurer une traçabililté
<sovo> intermediaire officiel ?
<ongolaBoy> du genre, est-ce qu'ils ne s'adressent qu'à des associations par exemple
<sovo> ha je ne crois pas
<ongolaBoy> ce qu'avait fait Goethe l'année passée, c'est assez rare quand même...
<sovo> car julius est partie sous le couvert du club info de l'univ de dla
<qwebirc98487> .
<ongolaBoy> il faut donc trouver en quoi on peut collaborer avec eux
<ongolaBoy> et le définir clairement dans un document qu'on pourrait leur présenter
<ongolaBoy> mais je pense que vous aviez déjà fait quelque chose comme ça non , brice ?
<sovo> ok
<sovo> oui
<ongolaBoy> donc il faudrait mettre cette doc à jour et la leur présenter
<sovo> ok
<ongolaBoy> autre partenariat ?
<sovo> no pas en vu
<ongolaBoy> ok...
<sovo> about l'edition special
<sovo> qwebirc98487: tu disais ?
<qwebirc98487> mais il faut kon bosse sur la legalisation
<sovo> qwebirc98487: je suis sur le coup
<qwebirc98487> ca risque de ns coince
<ongolaBoy> moi je n'ai pas trop à dire sur les partenariats parce que je pense plus à ce qui doit être fait de l'intérieur; comme par exemple la légalisation là
<sovo> j'ai pris contact avec le conseiller juridique de sub net
<sovo> je crois qu'avec lui ca devrais mieux se passer
<ongolaBoy> ok
<qwebirc98487> sovo send les mails en mettant au moins une personne en copie
<sovo> on ne communique pas par mail
<sovo> il ma contacte par IM
<sovo> on devais se voir physiquement mais sont fon a des pb en ce moment
<sovo> alors je wait
<ongolaBoy> .
<sovo> .
<qwebirc98487> .
<sovo> quant est il de la demande d'approbation ?
<ongolaBoy> en ce qui me concerne, je n'ai pas encore fait le point des arguments avant qu'on ne puisse postuler...
<sovo> humm et c pour quant ?
<ongolaBoy> brice , je ne sais pas.. il y a tellement de choses à faire que parfois je pousse un gros soupir avant de faire quoi que ce soit
<sovo> :)
<sovo> je vois
<ongolaBoy> il y a un critère que je juge important (à mon avis) pour qu'on soit approuvé
<ongolaBoy> celui de la perennité de la communauté
<ongolaBoy> et pour le moment ce n'est pas encore gagné.. tu vois, dès que certains s'arrêtent un instant... tout s'arrête
<ongolaBoy> je ne promets rien mais on verra...
<ongolaBoy> vois par exemple; septime avait proposé qu'on organise une conférence en mars... qu'est-ce qu'on en a fait ? on n'a pas avancé :(
<sovo> justement mon probleme est a se nivo
<sovo> est que ca va suivre ?
<sovo> mais je pense qu'il vaudrais mieux se lancer et voir
<sovo> au lieu de ne rien faire
<sovo> on ne perd rien a se que je sache
<ongolaBoy> ne t'en fais pas.. on va se présenter...
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> pour m'aider moi même , je vais faire un petit article avec des objectifs perso que je peux présenter publiquement sur mon blog
<septox> hi
<sovo> ok
<septox> .
<sovo> les rencontres mensuelles
<sovo> est que ca ne serais pas une bonne chosse de les remettres a jours ?
<ongolaBoy> si ça intéresse les gens, je n'y vois pas de problèmes
<sovo> .
<ongolaBoy> il y a une époque, je me connectais surtout le mercredi pour les réunions
<ongolaBoy> depuis quelques mois, je presque toujours sur IRC
<ongolaBoy> donc... il faut plutôt poser la question à d'autres personnes :)
<septox> lol
<ongolaBoy> désolé si je suis dur...
<sovo> je vois
<ongolaBoy> bon, allez; on va programmer une réunion pour début février
<sovo> je crois justement que l'IRC n'est pas utilise par tous
<sovo> peut etre a cause de la connexion, ou alors de l'etrenel manque de motivation/volonte de participation
#ubuntu-cm 2011-01-12
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2011-01-13
<sovo> hi all
<IzaneFG> hi!
<ongolaBoy> .
<Warrens> bjr à ts
<ongolaBoy> bonjour
<Warrens> @ongolaBoy merci, cmnt vas u?
<ongolaBoy> ça va AB; je fais de mon mieux
<ongolaBoy> c'est le retour des vacances ?? :) tu avais disparu depuis .... un bon bout là ;)
<Warrens> @ongolaBoy tant mieux alors, on va dir ça coe ça
<Warrens> sinon koi d 9?
<sovo> hi Warrens
<Warrens> @sovo c cmnt mon frère?
<sovo> je suis la
<sovo> je gere
<septox1> .
<ongolaBoy> quoi de neuf ? bah, on essaye d'avancer comme on peut. Les chantiers sont là et attendent les volontaires
<septox1> Warrens: ping
<Warrens> kelkun a t-il pris conctact avc un responsabl de TEG à Douala?
<septox1> non pas encore je le ferais
<septox1> demain
<sovo> septox1: ton demain la, j'espere que ca va arriver un jour
<septox1> lol non j'ai now un planning tres detaille de mes journees
<septox1> lol
<septox1> Warrens: tu es developpeur ?
<Warrens> j'y aspire en ts cas
<sovo> Warrens: la derniere fois tu me disais que tu allais te mettre a python
<sovo> tu as deja commence ?
<Warrens> oui bien sûr
<Warrens> et il n'est pas le seul langage, c et c++ ossi
<sovo> humm
<sovo> faut faire un choix
<sovo> pour s'y consacre a fond
<sovo> coe je te le disais, python est un bon langage pour le debut
<Warrens> d'acc, thks
<IzaneFG> sauf si tu es multitache séparé hein
<Warrens> @IzaneFG lol, c possibl en efft
<sovo> ou alors, IzaneFG, Warrens format
<IzaneFG> ddl
<septox1> .
<Warrens> ...
<Warrens> à kan la préparation de AL5?
<septox1> AL5 = ?
<Warrens> Aventure Libre 5
<Warrens> |/back|
<ongolaBoy> si on devait se fier au calendrier (que je n'ai pas encore mis à jour sur le wiki) on devrait déjà être en train de le finaliser
<ongolaBoy> mais ce n'est vraiment pas possible
<ongolaBoy> ce que j'aimerais que tout le monde comprenne quand même c'est qu'il n'est pas nécessaire d'attendre la  sortie d'un numéro pour réfléchir sur des articles, des contenus
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas, on fera ... avec les ressources qui se manifesteront.. comme pour tous les chantiers d'ailleurs
#ubuntu-cm 2011-01-14
<septox> ongolaBoy: hi
<ongolaBoy> septox: hi
<septox> :D
<ongolaBoy> ékiéé, tu ris seul maintenant ?
<septox> tu as send l'interview pr AL 5
<septox> lol
<septox> je ris non
<ongolaBoy> je savais que tu allais me tcha là dessus ce matin
<ongolaBoy> mais j'ai rédigé hier soir
<ongolaBoy> je voulais plus de questions en fait
<ongolaBoy> pour te prouver ma bonne foi, je peux te montrer ce que j'ai fais :)
<ongolaBoy> pasted somewhere ...
<ongolaBoy> attend... moi aussi je vais te tcha sur un autre way là ;)
<septox> je sais
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> sac: bonjour
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: ah ok... j'ai cru que c'était un nouveau
<ongolaBoy> quand j'ai vu 'sac'
<ariabbas> salut
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: Bonjour Willy
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: Comment sava ?
<ongolaBoy> ok.. migration sur Thundebird terminée... #chut ;)
<septox> .D
<septox> :D
<nacerix> hello! je passe faire un tour!
<ongolaBoy> nacerix: hi
<ongolaBoy> j'étais justement en train de dire que tu étais "on fire" :D
<nacerix> yes papa, j'ai décidé de m'impliquer un peu plus sur ubuntu-cm
<nacerix> maintenant que j'ai le net et l'électricité assez régulièrement (pourvu que ca dure), je veux en profiter
<nacerix> pour le pb de ton ami, s'il utilise un webmail, la limitation peut venir de là, c'est pas forcément la faute à postfix!
<ongolaBoy> ok...
<ongolaBoy> je voulais quand même qu'il se rassurer sur la valeur de cette variable...
<nacerix> yep, et tu as raison
<ongolaBoy> mais tu as aussi raison... il devrait d'abord vérifier au niveau du webmail s'il l'utilise ;)
<nacerix> il doit regarder dans ses logs (tant ceux de postfix que de son qpopper )
<nacerix> pour avoir plus d'infos
<ongolaBoy> tu vois que la discussion est plus facile ici quand il faut résoudre rapidement. C'est ce que j'essayais de lui dire dans mon mail
<nacerix> normalement, si c'est postfix qui refuse de balancer le mail, il retourne un message d'erreur
<ongolaBoy> mais bon, je suis sur qu'il ne l'a pas lu jusqu'au bout :P
<nacerix> cependant, en lisant son message, j'ai l'impression que le message part bien mais pas le fichier attaché
<nacerix> ca c'est pas le comportement de postfix ca
<nacerix> le souci doit venir d'ailleurs
<nacerix> bref, ca pas notre pb
<nacerix> :-)
<ongolaBoy> ;)
<nacerix> en passant, il y a plein de projets interessants sur ce portail: https://adullact.net/
 * ongolaBoy note
<septox> nacerix: hi
<nacerix> salut et meilleurs voeux septox
<septox> thanks
<ongolaBoy> Sur thunderbird,comment gérez-vous plusieurs signatures pour un compte mail siouplait ?
 * ongolaBoy a compris qu'il faut se servir des "identités" :)
<qwebirc13901> Bonjour
<qwebirc13901> Je suis FOM Georges
<ongolaBoy> bonjour
<qwebirc13901> je viens au sujet de mon problème "file too big"
<qwebirc13901> et selui de la base de donnée des users
<ongolaBoy> comme je te disais par mail, ça peut être parfois plus simple de discuter ici
<qwebirc13901> ça je savais qu'il y avait un salon de discussion par ici
<ongolaBoy> pour le premier problème; quels sont les messages d'erreurs que tu as dans postfix ?
<qwebirc13901> file too big to send
<qwebirc13901> lorsque j'envoie un message avec pièce jointe de plus 5Mo
<ongolaBoy> non...il y a un message encore plus explicite que ça
<nacerix> je te suggère d'ouvrir le fichier de log sur le serveur smtp genre
<nacerix> tail -f /var/log/mail.log
<nacerix> et sur une autre machine, de ré envoyer le mail qui n'arrive pas à partir
<qwebirc13901> ok
<nacerix> j'ai aussi demandé si ce problème se pose seulement pour certains mails et pas pour d'autres
<qwebirc13901> mais c'est un serveur mail interne
<nacerix> et enfin j'aimerais voir l'en-tête complète de tes mails
<qwebirc13901> tous les mails avec cette taille de fichier joint
<nacerix> quand tu dis c'est un serveur interne ca veut dire qu'il n'envoie/recoit pas de mail à l'extérieur?
<nacerix> explique
<qwebirc13901> non pas de mail externe
<qwebirc13901> uniquement pour communiquer en interne avec les collaborateurs
<nacerix> ok
<nacerix> alors, que disent les logs?
<ongolaBoy> qwebirc13901: en passant, si tu veux nous copier  une sortie de log, tu peux te servir de http://pastebin.com/
<qwebirc13901> debian:~# Jan 14 16:01:01 debian in.qpopper[6124]: (v4.0.9) Unable to get canonical name o                                                                                                                               f client 192.168.3.250: Temporary failure in name resolution (-3) [pop_init.c:12                                                                                                                               50]
<qwebirc13901> ok c'est fait
<ongolaBoy> ??? c'est tout ce que ça produit en tentant de t'envoyer un mail ? En tout cas, ici déjà tu as un problème de DNS
<qwebirc13901> à quel niveau?
<qwebirc13901> je me suis d'abord trompé de destinatiare
<qwebirc13901> j'ai corrigé juste après
<ongolaBoy> ok... ça pouvait aussi être un problème de résolution dans tes tables de mapping
<ongolaBoy> mais je le répète; le log sur une seule ligne ... c'est quand même court comme info à moins que c'est parce que tu ne peux pas tout montrer (ce qui est compréhensible)
<ongolaBoy> mais en soi, comme tout est strictement en interne, je ne vois pas le problème à nous montrer tout ton log ;)
<nacerix> bon, moi je file
<nacerix> les zamis, @+
<qwebirc13901> j'obtient aussi ce message "queue file size limit exceeded"
<qwebirc13901> pourtant j'ai rien configurer labà
<ongolaBoy> et pourtant tu devrais avoir configuré quelque chose ... si tu dis avoir suivi mon mail où je te demandais d'ajuster la taille d'une variable ...
<qwebirc13901> si j'ai bien fait comme tu as consigner
<ongolaBoy> et tu as assigné quelle taille ?
<qwebirc13901> mais rien n'avait changer, même après redemarrage du service
<ongolaBoy> quel est la valeur de ta variable "message_size_limit" ?
<qwebirc13901> voici ce que j'ai dans mon main.cf
<qwebirc13901> mailbox_size_limit = 0
<ongolaBoy> nous ne parlons pas exactement de la même variable là
<ongolaBoy> relis ma question
<qwebirc13901> mon soucis sur le AD+Postfix
<qwebirc13901> je n'ai pas "message_size_limit"
<qwebirc13901> mais "mailbox_size_limit"
<ongolaBoy> ça veut donc dire que tu ne l'avais pas configuré mais tu avais conservé la valeur par défaut
<ongolaBoy> pour rappel: quand tu ne définis pas les valeurs aux variables dans le fichier main.cf, le serveur prend en compte les valeurs par défaut définies lors de l'instatllation
<ongolaBoy> je te suggère donc de bien *relire* mon mail
<qwebirc13901> je pense que c'est bon
<qwebirc13901> j'ai delete ma ligne et remplacer par la tienne
<qwebirc13901> sorry
<ongolaBoy> noooonnn
<ongolaBoy> ces deux variables n'ont pas les mêmes rôles!!
<qwebirc13901> je veux dire commenter
<ongolaBoy> il faut lire hein !!
<qwebirc13901> sorry, je vois ma bétise
<ongolaBoy> au fait, tu utilises quelle version de postfix ?
<qwebirc13901> je ne sais pas, elle date de 2008
<qwebirc13901> Septembre
<ongolaBoy> hum.. non !
<qwebirc13901> la date d'install
<qwebirc13901> date d'installation je veux dire
<qwebirc13901> laisse regarder et t'informer
<ongolaBoy> la version du logiciel
<qwebirc13901> je peux voir à partir de la console?
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> apt-cache policy postfix
<ongolaBoy> et tu regardes la ligne : 'installé'
<qwebirc13901> 2.5.5-1.1
<ongolaBoy> mais bon, c'est un détail ça
<ongolaBoy> est-ce que tu as ajouté la variable indiquée et reload postfix ?
<qwebirc13901> oui
<qwebirc13901> c'est résolu comme j'ai dis précédement
<qwebirc13901> ça marche je t'ai envoyé des félicitations
<ongolaBoy> bon... merci
<ongolaBoy> mais tu vois donc que tu n'avais pas bien lu
<qwebirc13901> maintenant avez vous une idée sur l'autre problème?
<qwebirc13901> oui je l'avoue
<qwebirc13901> sincèrement
<ongolaBoy> et soit dit en passant, c'est souvent ce qu'on reproche à plein de gars: vous ne lisez pas assez
<ongolaBoy> donc... il faut changer cela
<ongolaBoy> pour ton second problème, septox t'a donné des liens
<ongolaBoy> moi je n'ai pas la tête à ça pour t'aider maintenant
<ongolaBoy> donc à toi de chercher et de lire sauf si quelqu'un d'autre peut venir t'aider
<ongolaBoy> et aussi qwebirc13901 .... relis la section "divers" dans mon mail là
 * ongolaBoy file et revient plus tard
#ubuntu-cm 2011-01-15
<qwebirc3549> Bonsoir
#ubuntu-cm 2012-01-09
<ariabbas> ...
#ubuntu-cm 2012-01-10
<ari> hi
<septox> hi all
<ongolaBoy> salut ^^
<ongolaBoy> ari: tu peux comparer les versions des packages à installer ici http://packages.debian.org/stable/ et ici http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<ongolaBoy> ça te permettra de voir les grandes différences mais bon comme je t'ai dis, mieux vaut toujours travailler avec l'environnement qui sera utilisé en production
<ari> ok
<ari> ongolaBoy: ok
#ubuntu-cm 2012-01-11
<ariabbas> *******bjr********
<ariabbas> ...
<ongolaBoy> nadley: .
<ongolaBoy> oups
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: ça avance ? :)
<ongolaBoy> .
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> ***bye
#ubuntu-cm 2012-01-12
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> hi
<ongolaBoy> hi
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: hi
<ongolaBoy> simplice_ndere: hi
<ongolaBoy> long time :)
<simplice_ndere> je t'assure. j'avais oublié que j'appartenais à une communauté
<simplice_ndere> ariabbas: hi
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: je me suis laissé emporté par mes activités. je suis entrain de me mettre à la page
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy:  au fait, depuis je sais pas comment se porte le Club Linux et Logiciel Libre(C3L).
<ongolaBoy> bah... c'est quasiment la même ambiance
<ongolaBoy> bcp viennent me voir mais tu n'as pas l'impression que bcp partage avec les autres par la suite
<ongolaBoy> et en dehors de ce que j'organise, je n'ai pas l'impression qu'on fait grand chose à leur niveau
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: la dernière info que j'ai est celle du president sortant: Jospin. qui me disait que la release de la 11.04 se preparait et la transition du bureau aussi
<ongolaBoy> mais il y a juste 3 ou 4 qui sont un peu plus motivés que les autres mais le reste...
<ongolaBoy> oui, avec ceux qui sont venus après jospin on a fait une pettie release à 6
<simplice_ndere> tu connais le nouveau prési?
<ongolaBoy> je leur expliquais commemnt utiliser,exploiter un miroir local et constituer un environnement linux,apache,mysql, php sans les trucs comme {X,W}ampp :)
<ongolaBoy> oui, j'ai son nom quelque part dans mon phone
<simplice_ndere> ça alors ils sont gâtés. :)
<simplice_ndere> je voudrais son num STP. parce que Jospin etait le seul dont j'ai encore le num. Et il est plus à Ndéré.
<simplice_ndere> laisse, mes gars ne se rendent même pas encore compte de l'or que tu les livres "gratuitement". Mais moi je continuerai de te dire merci pour tous les efforts que faits.
<ongolaBoy> simplice_ndere: envoyé par sms
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: thanks a lot
<ongolaBoy> de rien simplice
<simplice_ndere> au fait une autre release en vu?
<ongolaBoy> oui, à chaque sortie d'ubuntu, on organise toujours quelque chose non ? :)
<ongolaBoy> donc quand precise pangolin sortira, on fera quelque chose
<simplice_ndere> ok, je reste en standby de la release 12.04! :)
<simplice_ndere> septox: hi
<HansSebastien> bonjour
#ubuntu-cm 2012-01-14
<ongolaboy2> hi
#ubuntu-cm 2013-01-07
<septox> hi
<septox> il y a des gars de la loc-mexicaine qui veulent lancer un serveur de jeux pr la "collaboration inter-loco"
<septox> http://viajemotu.wordpress.com/2013/01/07/ubuntu-loco-games-2013-1/
<septox> ongolaBoy: ping
<septox> en poste ?
<ongolaBoy> ongolaBoy: hi
<ongolaBoy> oups :D
<ongolaBoy> septox: hi
<ongolaBoy> pas mal comme idée
<septox> oui oui
<septox> mais bon je peux pas send de mail for now
<septox> et je ne sais pas si les camers aiment les choses coe ca
<septox> un peu coe avec teeworlds
<ongolaBoy> certains aiment bien oui
<septox> ongolaBoy: tu as un peu de temps ?
<ongolaBoy> mais pour ce genre de jeux, je crains que ça prenne beaucoup de bande passante :(
<septox> ongolaBoy: tu peux stp send le mail a la communauté
<ongolaBoy> non.. pas trop de temps now mais vers 18h, oui je pourrais le faire
<ongolaBoy> et aussi faire un courriel pour une première rencontre physique
<ongolaBoy> avec les gars de yaoundé
<septox> .
 * septox ask a ongolaBoy de joindre #ubuntu-cm-board pr discussion avec elSovo
<ariabbas> .
<septox> .
 * septox demande a  ariabbas de ns rejoiindre sur #ubuntu-cm-board
<ariabbas> septox: ok one minute
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-01-08
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<christmat_> bsr
<ariabbas> il y a bcp de ping pong èh :)
<ariabbas> i have to live
<ariabbas> ...
#ubuntu-cm 2013-01-09
<ariabbas> hi
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> .
<ariabbas> en mode meeting
<ariabbas> \away iii
#ubuntu-cm 2013-01-10
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> .. :)
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: allo ?
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: join this channel #NdereCampWeb
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: done
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-01-11
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas_> .
<simplice_ndere> hi all! and Happy new year!!
<ongolaBoy> simplice_ndere: bonjour le belge ;)
<ongolaBoy> simplice_ndere: tu sais qu'il y a une petite rencontre demain à l'AUF ?
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: bonjour grand frere :)
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: oui j'ai lu le mail
<ongolaBoy> ok
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: l'heure est deja fixé?
<ongolaBoy> entre 12h et 14h
<simplice_ndere> ok
<ariabbas> .
<septox> .
<ariabbas> .
<septox> .
<septox> je propose qu'on mette les meeting IRC un uatre jour que chaque premier Vendredi du mois
<septox> http://framadate.org/xhlryzumch7lqc8u
<ongolaBoy> septox: l'heure serait quoi ? 13h ou 18h ?
 * ongolaBoy a voté
<septox> uhmm faut deja avoir le jr ? ou bien on vote aussi deja pr l'heure ?
<ariabbas> ariabbas a vité jeudi
 * simplice_ndere a voté
#ubuntu-cm 2013-01-12
<ongolaBoy> chacun se présente un peu
<ongolaBoy> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ pour les archives des discussions ...
<swell> fin des présentations
<ongolaBoy> ferpokam2: pour info, les archives des anciennes réunions https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Meetings
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> hi
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: hi
<ongolaBoy> en forme ?
<ariabbas> ah oui
<ariabbas> cava !
<ariabbas> je ne plein de rien :)
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy:  où pourrais-je avoir l'ordre du jour
<ongolaBoy> simplice_ndere: je vais mettre en ligne tout à l'heure
<simplice_ndere> ok
<tnjulius> .
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> simplice_ndere: tu vois, ce n'était pas long à la base https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Meetings/12012013 ;)
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: thanks
<ariabbas> Bon je ne pourrais pas etre la plus longtemps
<ariabbas> du courage a vous et penser a mettre des activités participatives
<ariabbas> dans le programe (classroom, ...) de cette année
<ariabbas> @+
<ongolaBoy> simplice_ndere: je mets la page à jour de temps en temps
<simplice_ndere> ariabbas: dac. a+
<tnjulius> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-01-13
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> _
#ubuntu-cm 2014-01-06
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> .
<ariabbas> .
<indy21> ongolaBoy: bon retour.
#ubuntu-cm 2014-01-07
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> indy21: merci (pour hier) ;)
<ongolaBoy> c pas la super forme :( . malade ..
<indy21> ongolaboy : de rien. assia pour la maladie.
<ongolaBoy> merci
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-01-08
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> ..
#ubuntu-cm 2014-01-09
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-01-05
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> Happy Happy new year ;)
<ongolaBoy> happy new year à vous :)
<IzaneFG> -toc toc toc
<IzaneFG> - c'est qui?
<IzaneFG> - c'est lapinou...
<IzaneFG> - heu...lapinou qui ?
<IzaneFG> - lapinouyeur :)
<ariabbas> ok !
<ongolaBoy> hum :D
#ubuntu-cm 2015-01-06
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-01-07
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-01-08
<ariabbas> .
<coco1> ..
<coco1> Salut à tous !
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-01-09
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-01-10
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2016-01-12
<ariabbas> .
